# Quality contril must be job #1



## triggerlock (Apr 30, 2002)

*Quality control must be job #1*

The first thing i noticed is how cool it is to have the option to have both halogen and xenon lights. WTF!








With the lights on.








_Modified by triggerlock at 10:59 AM 9-24-2008_


_Modified by triggerlock at 2:50 PM 10-9-2008_


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: Quality control must be job #1 (triggerlock)*

GO MOPAR!


----------



## euro_vw (Jun 5, 2001)

*Re: Quality control must be job #1 (Veedubgti)*

took me awhile to see what you're talking about...


----------



## biggiephat (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Quality control must be job #1 (triggerlock)*

the question is do they both function lol
cause if they were dumb enough to actually hook them up so they work...


----------



## triggerlock (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Quality control must be job #1 (biggiephat)*

Yeah... they must be plugnplay!


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: Quality control must be job #1 (triggerlock)*

OK, that's not a good sign this early in the production cycle. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Quality control must be job #1 (papa_vw)*


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Quality control must be job #1 (Conejo GTI)*

This was done on purpose. On two lane roads, oncoming drivers won't have to worry about being blinded by the superior xenon light spread!!


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Quality control must be job #1 (triggerlock)*

un real


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Quality control must be job #1 (bhb399mm)*

Lets just hope is a case of early production jitters.


----------



## groverone (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Quality control must be job #1 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Lets just hope is a case of early production jitters. 

that still doesn't make it right. the guy/gal on QC should have been sent home for 3 days pending termination!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Quality control must be job #1 (groverone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *groverone* »_
that still doesn't make it right. the guy/gal on QC should have been sent home for 3 days pending termination!









Never said it was justified, but errors will happen, if anyone remembers the launch of the MKV there were a few incidents of one GLI leather seat and one Jetta 2.5 Leather seat in a GLI ( I saw this with my own eyes when I worked at Capistrano VW) and other small issues. 3 Day suspension pending termniation is a bit harsh, but maybe a talking to because VW owners tend to post their oh snap moments on vortex.


----------



## euro_vw (Jun 5, 2001)

*Re: Quality control must be job #1 (groverone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *groverone* »_
that still doesn't make it right. the guy/gal on QC should have been sent home for 3 days pending termination!









i wonder if you never made a mistake.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: Quality control must be job #1 (euro_vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euro_vw* »_
i wonder if you never made a mistake.

I don't think that someone who ends with a







emoticon is serious about the statement before it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## euro_vw (Jun 5, 2001)

*Re: Quality control must be job #1 (johnnyR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *johnnyR32* »_
I don't think that someone who ends with a







emoticon is serious about the statement before it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I am not fighting with anyone, and it's hard to show how serious you are over the net. wasn't intended to offend anyone


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: Quality control must be job #1 (euro_vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euro_vw* »_
I am not fighting with anyone, and it's hard to show how serious you are over the net. wasn't intended to offend anyone

it's cool. just pointing out the







.


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Quality control must be job #1 (triggerlock)*

Wow that's really no good.


----------



## cotes1999 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Quality control must be job #1 (classicjetta)*

The crew and I were at Molle VW in KC on Sat to test drive the Routan and much to my suprise, the $37K SEL they pulled up for us offered "Stow N Go" seating, well, the driver's side B-pillar badge made the claim at least. Of course, no stowable seats inside and on the passenger B-pillar was the plain black trim piece intended for the car. Talk about raiding the parts bin!! At least both those headlights were INTENDED to be on a Routan.
Ken
(Worse over, we really liked it and will probably go buy one once I can find a Black/Tan SEL w/RSE. Go ahead and hate on me, but the maintenance on the EuroVan and cramped space in my NB are killing us and as minivan's go it was top of the heap. Don't fret Vortexers...we're keeping the Touareg to stay legit!)


----------



## vrsexxy_GTI (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: Quality control must be job #1 (cotes1999)*

canadian engineering


----------



## mauslick (Aug 9, 2000)

*Re: Quality control must be job #1 (vrsexxy_GTI)*

i would imagine the line workers are getting a bit irratated seeing their 401k's decimated, managment living high on the hog, jobs disappearing, friends getting axed.......the workers probably just don't give a f*ck anymore...............
but then again, I'm probably wrong and often am..........


----------



## biggiephat (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Quality control must be job #1 (triggerlock)*

why did you edit this with a picture with them on like more than a week later. the radio was wrong in the dealership near me and that car was sent back the next day..
you even PDI'ed it....im confused


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Quality control must be job #1 (biggiephat)*

I'm just amazed someone bought it like that! (assuming this since there's a plate fitted)


----------



## triggerlock (Apr 30, 2002)

VW didnt seem to care about the mismatch. I edited with another pic to show that it was infact a xenon light as well, not just the projector headlight.
We are using the Routan as a dealership shuttle van, thats why it has been plated.


----------



## biggiephat (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: (triggerlock)*

haha the shuttle van idea is productive though...good way of using a screw up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

